# Hey Clint and Jacob... Check it out.



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2012/03/12/arsenal-double-barrel-1911/ That's the link... Whatcha think?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Double barrel 1911's zombie abliterrator :]]]]


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

IKR. Wonder what the price tag is?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

#alot


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Those are cool at first i thought it was a reflection. Haha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd prefer a stock kimber or Springfield... Maybe para but those would be fun to try


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree.. Just thought it was neat.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats pretty cool/funny, thats be a 1, 2 puch right there.
but I'd still probably stick with just one in each hand lol!
I bet thats a really big grip though, probably not very comfortable to grip.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably the same size grip as on a Desert Eagle. Thicker grips are actually easier to aim with IMO.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks the same grip as a para double-stack.. not bad but too thick if your used to reg 1911's...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I like a bulky grip.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Doesn't look like it would be too big. Nothin I ain't used to handlin.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bridge... wow just wow


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i prefer a little thicker grip myself i got thick 1911 grips on my ruger 22/45 that i modified


----------

